# Crazy, yet I'm thinking



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

about another pup, for me.
A member of another club here in the area has 4 wk old pups on the ground and he would like to keep a few in this area. 
I'm thinking, I'm thinking. 
This pup goes back to Fero on the sire's side and is a grandson of Titus z Pohranicni Straze on the dam's side.
I've personelly seen both parents work. Both are Sch III and very strong, clear headed dogs. 
My wife hasn't stopped laughing yet, since I brought it up, but that also means she hasn't said no either. [-o< [-o<


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh, WTH, Bob--go for it! let's get some more GSD's goin' here (they're better looking than those mals). hope woody doesn't ban me.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah I agree! Only problem is, we just receintly moved and haven't sold the old house yet. Little things like that seem to worry my wife. :lol: :lol: 
Ya only live once, right?!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

must have pictures soon.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Not crazy at all Bob, I say Go For It !!!! Nothing like having a pup around to make you laugh and remind you to appreciate the "little" things and "newness" in life as you get to experience it all over again through their eyes.....on the flip side nothing like a pup to remind me how old I'm getting.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is like three in the last year isn't it???


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

ann freier said:


> oh, WTH, Bob--go for it! let's get some more GSD's goin' here (they're better looking than those mals). hope woody doesn't ban me.....


Saying a GSD is better looking than a Mal is a truism, not an insult.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is like three in the last year isn't it???


The Presa was started on obedience for a breeder.
The mal was to be trained for detection work and sold. She was a sweet heart but a dud. 
I've kept a number of dogs for training in the past but this will be a keeper.
I'm also chomping at the bit to start a second dog on completly motivational training. I feel pretty successful with Thunder but, of course, there are always lookbacks and what ifs with any training. To many bad habits (mine) went along with the first time around. I figure by the time I'm 102 I'll have most of this figured out........maybe.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The Presa was started on obedience for a breeder.
> The mal was to be trained for detection work and sold. She was a sweet heart but a dud.
> I've kept a number of dogs for training in the past but this will be a keeper.
> I'm also chomping at the bit to start a second dog on completly motivational training. I feel pretty successful with Thunder but, of course, there are always lookbacks and what ifs with any training. To many bad habits (mine) went along with the first time around. I figure by the time I'm 102 I'll have most of this figured out........maybe.


Ah, yes ......... 102 is a really good age.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I totally agree with what you were saying about training Thunder, and making mistakes. In a perfect world, I would have liked to have had a couple of more dogs before I got Buko, as I think that I could have gotten a better idea how to get a better balance with inducive/compulsion. 

I think that I would have been a little better prepared for that "jump" at 20 months that he got. I would have made "no" a little clearer on all the exersizes and not just a few. The few that I used it on, he still gets it, but I definately could have incorporated it into the rest, I just never really needed to. I should have, for sure.

I say get the dog, as life is too short for hesitation.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just a matter of seeing and picking now. Not sure when that will be. The pups are 4 wks right now. 
The breeder has started rag on a string work and chasing tennis balls. There also getting lots of exposure to kids.
The biggest mistake I made with my first total motivational dog was rewarding for aproximation way to long and not holding out for a bit better each training session. It all worked out ok, but it's gonna be better next time around.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Okay I'm a little slow....when you talk about rewarding for approximation way to long - can you give me an example of what your getting at? Curious because I'm thinking your looking for faster, longer and (more?) correct positions/placement before rewarding, with each training session? I know I want to change up a few things from the way I trained Coda in obedience - for Zane.....definitely going to move much slower with Zane .


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too. :>)

Rewarding for approximation.... how could that get too long? If it's shaping, or rewarding for each closer approximation......


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh. I see:

" not holding out for a bit better each training session "


P.S. I'd like to hear more, too.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Start sendin checks, cause ain't nunya worth the freebie.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I first started motivational training I tried to hard for the perfect position. I was really cheap with my markers and rewards. My TD told me to "lighten up. Your not yankin and crankin anymore." That got the point across but I went the other way for a bit and rewarded less then perfect position. This being my foundation work, it created a few habits that I'm still fighting with. 
With this next dog I expect perfect scores. :---) :---) :---) :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The males are all spoken for.:-x :-x 
Of the 18-20 personel dogs I've had in my lifetime only 4-5 were female. I don't think I want to go through all the heat cycle bs with one intact, male GSD and one crazy JRT that thinks he still is. My place just isn't set up for that. :-x :-x


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Can you spay her when she's done growing? Or alternatively, since you're not going to breed Thunder because of his hips and if you don't want to neuter him, ask a vet if they'd do a vasectomy on him. Very easy 3 minute surgery.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren, I wouldn't spay a female for these lines unless thee was serious reason. 
Keeping her from having pups is my responsibility and I don't think that means spay/neuter.
My JRT is nuetered and he's still a HUGE pia around females in season. 
I just don't want all the howling, roaming neighbor dogs, going off feed, etc that goes with the territory of keeping unalterd females.
ps
Tom's dog, Cesar, is the sire of this litter. Cesar, combined with a really nice, serious, serious female, it would be an awesome pup, male or female. :sad:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*shrugs* Just a suggestion.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Understood!


----------

